
Developing for the Amazon Echo - genadyo
https://medium.com/@genadyo/developing-for-the-amazon-echo-2578339992dc
======
willu
I'm actually impressed by the level of detail provided in the rejections.
There's nothing worse than getting a rejection that does not clearly state the
reason for the rejection and a path to resolution. Apple and especially Google
are notoriously bad about this.

~~~
genadyo
Yeah, it was half QA process.

------
mikeflynn
You definitely can get an Alexa skill off the ground without using Lambda, but
there are a lot of little details with their authentication to work out. I'd
highly recommend one of the libraries that are out there:

Go - [https://github.com/mikeflynn/go-
alexa/tree/master/skillserve...](https://github.com/mikeflynn/go-
alexa/tree/master/skillserver) (full disclosure: I created this one)

Offical Java SDK - [https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-
sk...](https://developer.amazon.com/public/solutions/alexa/alexa-skills-
kit/docs/using-the-alexa-skills-kit-samples)

Node - [https://www.npmjs.com/package/alexa-
app](https://www.npmjs.com/package/alexa-app)

...to name a few.

~~~
genadyo
Thanks

~~~
nickclaw
Shameless plug for my node skills framework[1] if you want something a little
more flexible than alexa-app. Has express support as well[2].

[1] [https://www.github.com/nickclaw/alexa-
ability](https://www.github.com/nickclaw/alexa-ability) [2]
[https://www.github.com/nickclaw/alexa-ability-express-
handle...](https://www.github.com/nickclaw/alexa-ability-express-handler)

------
bonobo_34
This article sums up my recent experience trying to get a skill published. It
was slightly frustrating to receive multiple rejection emails, but at least
the responses were detailed and helpful.

While building some skills for fun, I also made some gulp tasks for locally
testing skills and deploying the code to your lambda.
[https://github.com/tmcleroy/alexa-skills](https://github.com/tmcleroy/alexa-
skills)

------
jackcarter
I built a similar app for Chicago's CTA trains, called CTA Tracker. There seem
to be train tracker apps for most major cities, since they're easy to
implement and legitimately useful.

------
altryne1
Nice write up! I can't wait to start developing for my Echo!

~~~
genadyo
Just do it!

------
wyldfire
Aside:

> NextTrain {FromStation} to {ToStation}

Does Echo have some concept of scoping for these skills? Or do you have to
opt-in to the skill?

~~~
Linell
You have to opt into the skill by enabling it via the app that was mentioned
in the post.

------
dkopi
Great write up. I wonder how developers can actually profit from developing
apps for echo

------
gariany
damn, this changes a lot. I was scared of Amazon Echo (or any other retailer's
product) listening to me 24/7, but I guess it can't be avoided

~~~
stronglikedan
Why would you be scared? The keyword(s) is processed locally, and it only
sends the request following the keyword over the wire. If they tried anything
fishy, such as sending everything it hears over the wire, then they would be
outed within a day.

~~~
azinman2
It also makes a sound (tho not by default) and lights up whenever it's
listening.

